

Emacs Live: A Great Clojure Environment in an Instant - bellajara
http://blog.jr0cket.co.uk/2013/01/emacs-live-great-clojure-developer.html

======
osbertlancaster
Wow, clojure in emacs after just a few commands (get emacs 24, then input the
2 or 3 commands for leiningen and emacs live).

Now I have repl, code highlighting (with the lambda symbol rather than
'lambda' !?!), parentheses matching etc.

Thanks Sam!

------
abc_lisper
Omg...kids these days. How dare you think i would let go of my 10 year old
carefully crafted crufty .emacs.d . Well, out of my dead cold hands you might.

